# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon

## thietht

* Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon*

Sài Gòn là thành phố phát triển vào bậc nhất nước ta. Đến Sài Gòn, du khách bị cuốn hút bởi hàng dãy những chợ, những khu mua sắm tấp nập, viện bảo tàng và muôn vàn những địa chỉ hấp dẫn khác.



Nhà thờ Đức Bà Sài Gòn
Mời bạn cùng Didau.org lên lịch cho chuyến du lịch đến Sài Gòn để khám phá tất cả những điều lý thú ấy.

*Thời điểm thích hợp đi du lịch Sài Gòn*

Nằm trong vùng nhiệt đới gió mùa cận xích đạo, Sài Gòn có nhiệt độ cao đều trong năm và hai mùa mưa – khô rõ rệt. Mùa mưa được bắt đầu từ tháng 5 tới tháng 11, còn mùa khô từ tháng 12 tới tháng 4 năm sau. Vì vậy thời điểm du lịch lí tưởng để đến Sài Gòn là mùa khô,đó cũng la lúc nhiệt độ tương đối mát mẻ trong suốt cả năm của thành phố nhiệt đới này.

*Di chuyển* 

Bạn có thể bắt xe khách, tàu lửa hay máy bay (nếu có) tại bất kỳ tỉnh nào, miền nào để đến Sài Gòn. 

*Bằng phương tiện công cộng* 

Bạn có thể mua vé xe, tàu lửa, vé may bay đi Sài Gòn tại tất cả các bến xe, ga tàu hay đại lý vé máy bay. Mỗi phương tiện di chuyển, hãng xe khách, hãng máy bay có lịch trình di chuyển khác nhau nên bạn cần tham khảo ít nhất vài ngày trước khi khởi hành. 

*Bằng phương tiện cá nhân* 

Lời khuyên nếu bạn dùng phương tiện cá nhân đến Sài Gòn là nếu quãng đường trên 300km, bạn nên chọn phương tiện công cộng. Sau khi đến Sài Gòn, bạn có thể thuê xe máy (giá 100.000 đồng/ngày), xe ôm, taxi, hay xích lô để tiện di chuyển.

Kinh nghiệm du lịch bụi Sài Gòn

Kinh nghiệm ăn chơi, mua sắm đất Sài Thành

----------


## thietht

Nét uy nghiêm cổ kính của nhà thờ Đức Bà

Khu du lịch Sài Gòn Wonderland 

8 điểm nghỉ dưỡng một ngày lý tưởng ở Sài Gòn

10 kiểu ăn chơi đặc trưng của Sài Thành 

Ngắm hoa bàng vuông Trường Sa tuyệt đẹp ngay ở Sài Gòn

Sài Gòn và những địa danh mang tên 'Ông', 'Bà'

Du lịch Sài Gòn một ngày nắng ấm 

Những kiến trúc kiểu Pháp nổi tiếng ở Sài Gòn

Nét riêng các chợ Sài Gòn

Dinh thự tuyệt đẹp của 'Con ma nhà họ Hứa'

Ngắm Sài Gòn từ '49 tầng mây'

Khu du lịch Bình Quới

Khu du lịch Suối Tiên

Dinh độc lập

Khu Du lịch Sinh thái Vàm Sát

Khu du lịch Văn Thánh

Khám phá chợ đêm Bến Thành

1 ngày với "thiên đường du lịch" Sài Gòn 

Những ngôi chùa nổi tiếng của Sài Gòn

Đi chợ nước ngoài ở Sài Gòn

Đi chùa ở Sài Gòn 

Du hí Đêm Sài Gòn

Thám hiểm hẻm Sài Gòn

Nhà thờ Đức Bà tĩnh lặng giữa lòng thành phố

Du lịch bụi Sài Gòn

Lạ mắt ngắm cá "đại gia" giữa Sài Thành

Phố Tây ở Sài Gòn

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng ở quận 1

Nhà hàng ở quận 3

Nhà hàng ở quận 4

Nhà hàng ở quận 5

Nhà hàng ở quận 7

Nhà hàng ở quận 9

Nhà hàng ở quận 10

Nhà hàng ở quận 11

Nhà hàng ở quận Bình Tân

Nhà hàng ở quận Phú Nhuận

Nhà hàng ở quận Gò Vấp

Nhà hàng ở quận Tân Bình

Nhà hàng ở quận Thủ Đức

Nhà hàng ở quận Tân Phú

----------


## thietht

1.* Khách sạn Sanouva (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 175-177 Lý Tự Trọng - Quận 1 - TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08. 3827 5275/ 3823 5678

2. *Khách sạn Lavender (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 208-210 Lê Thánh Tông - Quận 1 - TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08. 2222 8888/ 2220 2120 (Ext: 215)	

3. *Khách sạn Kelly (3 sao)*
Địa chỉ: 42 - 44 Thủ Khoa Huân - Quận 1 - Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Tel: 08. 3823 3364

4. *Khách sạn Thiên Thảo*
Địa chỉ: 89 Cao Thắng, Quận 3, TP.HCM

5. *Hotel 199 (3 sao)* 
Địa chỉ: 199 - Hoàng Văn Thu - p8 - Q Phú Nhuận - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

6. *Khách sạn The Alcove Library*
Địa chỉ:  133A Nguyễn Đình Chính, phường 8, quận Phú Nhuận, TPHCM

7. *Khách Sạn Ngọc Anh (2 sao)* 
Địa chỉ : 8A/7D1 Thái Văn Lung , quận 1 , Hồ Chí Minh

8. *Khách sạn Moonlight* 
Địa chỉ: 180-184 Nguyễn Trãi, Quận 1, Hồ Chí Minh

9. *Khách sạn Park Hyatt*
Địa chỉ: Số 2 Công trường Lam Sơn, Quận 1, Hồ Chí minh

10. *Khách Sạn Time Door (1 sao)*
Địa chỉ : 278 Lê Thánh Tôn, Quận 1 , Hồ Chí Minh

11. *Khách Sạn Phoenix Sài Gòn (1 sao)*
Địa chỉ : 74 Bùi Viện, Q. 1, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

----------


## thietht

Món ngon Sài Gòn mê hoặc khách phương xa 

Bánh Xèo Món ăn dân dã Nam Bộ 

Dạo phố Sài Gòn uống đồ "ngon, bổ, rẻ, lạ"

10 món nên thưởng thức khi du lịch Sài Gòn

Ẩm thực Sài Gòn - 'nồi lẩu thập cẩm' 

Đắng lạ chè hột gà trà tàu

8 món giải nhiệt tuyệt hảo ngày hè 

Bánh tráng trộn Sài Gòn

Ngon lạ như mì vịt tiềm... chiên giòn

----------


## thietht

*TỔNG HỢP TOUR DU LỊCH SAI GÒN - TOUR DU LICH SAI GON*

Tour Tham Quan Sài Gòn - TP. HCM (Nửa ngày) - Giá từ 150.000 VNĐ/Khách

Tour Du Lịch Sài Gòn (1 Ngày) - Giá từ 375.000 VNĐ/Khách

Sài Gòn - Địa đạo Củ Chi - Sài Gòn (nửa ngày) - Giá 300.000 VNĐ/Khách
Sài Gòn - Cao Đài - Củ Chi - Sài Gòn (1 ngày) - Giá 385.000 VNĐ/Khách
Sài Gòn - Cần Giờ - Rừng Sác - Sài Gòn (1 ngày) - Giá 595.000 VNĐ/Khách
Tour Sài Gòn - TP. HCM Nửa Ngày (Buổi Sáng) - Giá 300.000 VNĐ/Khách
Du lịch Sài Gòn (1 ngày) - Giá Khuyến Mại 375.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Sài Gòn

----------

